# Skin prob in new pup



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Oil her from the inside. I would give her fish oil. What are those tiny black spots? From the photo it looks like flea poo. Maybe check her for fleas as well.


----------



## SillyHuman (May 17, 2014)

Carley's Mom said:


> Oil her from the inside. I would give her fish oil. What are those tiny black spots? From the photo it looks like flea poo. Maybe check her for fleas as well.


At first I thought nits (fleas). It is not all one color like dandruff. But we do not have fleas here.

What brand of fish oil do you use, and how much?

She has been on Puppy Chow, and I am going to upgrade her to Blue Mountain.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Did you get her from out of state? She could have imported the fleas, if so.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You don't get black dandruff from white skin - it has to be fleas, or something else.
Nordic Naturals for pets is the brand that we use for the fish oil - it is considered a very good brand for humans, so I assume that the pet preparation is made in the same place, with the sane standards.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You have to remember....fleas don't 'live' on a dog, they feed, poop, and jump off and live in your environment. Take a few specks of that black stuff and wet it...if it dissolves and turns rusty red, it's flea excrement! Hope you solve her problem!
Also glad to hear you are going to get her off Purina! Not good food at all, too much corn and corn is a 'hot' grain for sparking allergies and yeast overgrowth..........Do you mean Blue Buffalo? Be care with that also, one of our members toy poodles got very ill on it, (all 3 of them!) some dogs just can't tolerate the high protein! Molly had no problem with it, and it is a good food, just not for all dogs!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Dandruff is white. Could be the photo, but that loos like flea dust to me.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you figure things out easily. In addition to Molly's method if you want another way to check if it is flea dirt then dampen a white paper towel or tissue and wipe over the area where you see the material. If there are reddish streaks on the paper its from fleas.

My dogs eat Blue Buffalo, but they are big. We were on a different brand when they were pups. It is worth thinking about the food since allergies to food can manifest as skin problems.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

This is a long shot, but nits are not fleas. Nits are lice. It could be doggie lice.... They do not get on humans. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, hopetocurl, nits are lice not fleas. I hadn't really noticed the referring to nits earlier.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like lice


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Yes, hopetocurl, nits are lice not fleas. I hadn't really noticed the referring to nits earlier.



My dog, Annabelle (RIP) had lice when she was a puppy. And of course, one of my children has had the human kind... It kind of freaks you out when you realize what it is!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

hopetocurl said:


> My dog, Annabelle (RIP) had lice when she was a puppy. And of course, one of my children has had the human kind... It kind of freaks you out when you realize what it is!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes there is a *big ick factor *there. BFs daughter had lice when she was young. Now anytime we are all out shopping and she tries on hats he yells at her to take them off. I haven't been able to convince him that adults really are resistant to head lice.

When Peeves was an adolescent he had demodex on his muzzle and was losing some hair and looked really irritated. The vet gave us 2x daily oral ivermectin for a four week course. My vet explained susceptibility to it being a teenage thing (like acne). I felt terrible for him since it obviously tasted bad as he would try to spit it out and made unpleased faces when i gave it to him. I touched my tongue one day with the tiniest amount on my finger. OMG it was so bitter and awful! By the end of the first week I had to chase him down to give the medicine.

Thankfully most people and dogs outgrow their vulnerability to the worst of these little critters.


----------



## SillyHuman (May 17, 2014)

Sorry for the delay in responding. Life took a detour, as it is want to do. 

Lice are the winners, or rather the losers since it was two punch KO.

She is doing great. Will post pics soon, I promise. :angel2:


----------

